# Stephen King Dark Tower series



## roddglenn (Feb 21, 2006)

Anyone else into these books?  I'm onto the 2nd last book (Suzanna's Song) and I've got to say that they have taken me on a wonderful journey.  Sometimes heavy going, but always beautifully described and wonderfully dark and imaginative.  Any comments?


----------



## chrispenycate (Feb 21, 2006)

roddglenn said:
			
		

> Anyone else into these books?  I'm onto the 2nd last book (Suzanna's Song) and I've got to say that they have taken me on a wonderful journey.  Sometimes heavy going, but always beautifully described and wonderfully dark and imaginative.  Any comments?


I'm aware that I'm not really the one to be making comments, but if you went to the "Steven King" section of the "Authors" subforum you might well find this subject in discussion (of course it might not be- as he's not one of myfavorite authors I haven't investigated in depth)

Good luck, and welcome to the forums.


----------



## roddglenn (Feb 21, 2006)

Thanks for that!  Still finding my feet in here!


----------



## Allanon (Feb 23, 2006)

i LOVE this series!!!!


----------



## weaveworld (Feb 23, 2006)

*The Dark Tower series is brilliant, I have finished them all, I was to be honest a bit disappointed about the ending of the final book but when I re-read it, I like it better.

Hope you enjoy the rest of the books.

weave*


----------



## steve12553 (Feb 24, 2006)

I'm stuck in the middle. I got half way through the fourth book and got drawn into Dreamcatcher because the movie was coming out. I got partway into Dreamcatcher, found it disgusting and started reading something else. I've beeen off on a tangent ever since. (Which I guess is better than being off on a cosine) I will pick it up again because I always do eventually. I did thoroughly enjoy the first three.


----------



## weaveworld (Feb 24, 2006)

*Yeah, Dreamcatcher was kind of gross, too much bowel movement - if you know what I mean?*


----------



## roddglenn (Feb 24, 2006)

Thanks, Weaveworld.  I'm half way through Suzanna's Song now and loving very page.  

Dreamcatcher is a bit horrendous in parts, but I still think it's a brilliant book.  I even liked the film too (I know, I'll be burned at the stake as a heratic!).


----------



## weaveworld (Feb 24, 2006)

*Don't worry - you are safe here, I liked the movie too, but if I have said in the past that I didn't like it, don't quote me.  

Susannah's song is really good,  I really enjoyed 'Wolves of Calla', I loved the idea that they met Father Callaghan (hope that is right) all the stories inter-acting*


----------



## roddglenn (Feb 24, 2006)

Yes, the cross-overs with Salem's Lot and The Stand in particular are really clever.

Love the build up of Wolves of Calla - a lot of parallels with The Gunfight at the OK Coral.


----------



## weaveworld (Feb 24, 2006)

*Yeah loads it was brilliant!*


----------

